# Stop Barking Collars



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson barks when we are out if he can hear our neighbours outside, we share a drive and they have young children so he thinks it's us playing and leaving him inside. He goes crazy yapping and I think it is annoying them. They have suggested trying a stop barking collar so infact I know it is annoying them.

So anyone used one and do they work?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

a neighbour of mine has one of the E-collars.....I couldnt bring myselef to use one. she did it on herself before putting it on her dog...it goes to a level 10...she could only bare going to a level 6 on herself, and she only goes to a level 3 on her dog. I wouldnt use one for my dog. I feel that distraction, and lots and lots of training is the way to go, and they way that we are using.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Have look at the following thread:-

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=20466&highlight=citronella+collar

Kaye


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

There was a tv show in the UK about these last week and how the RSPCA are calling for them to be banned.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Do they mean the electric ones though? I would never use those!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have ordered an ultrasonic zapper on Amazon sends out ultrasonic sound only the dog can hear. Has a good write up on there.
Poppy has started to bark at anything that moves she used to be so quiet. Dogs on the television sends into manic barking. We have tried everything else don't think I could use the collar.
Has anybody tried the zapper.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> There was a tv show in the UK about these last week and how the RSPCA are calling for them to be banned.


I presume you are referring to electric shock collars and not citron spray collars. I've just googled and yes the RSPCA want a blanket ban on electric shock collars. They are not concerned by citronella collars. This is a direct quote from RSCPA on the following website 
http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-f...a-welcomes-electric-shock-collar-ban-in-wales 

"Positive speech based training methods are recommended by the RSPCA, but where these are not appropriate, alternative aversion therapies are suggested. These include citronella spray collars which are already available and accepted by dog owners(2) ."


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> I have ordered an ultrasonic zapper on Amazon sends out ultrasonic sound only the dog can hear. Has a good write up on there.
> Poppy has started to bark at anything that moves she used to be so quiet. Dogs on the television sends into manic barking. We have tried everything else don't think I could use the collar.
> Has anybody tried the zapper.


Well I have decided to order a citronella one to try - I can't have him barking like crazy when he hears any noise outside - I am semi detached!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

If zapper doesn't work may try the citronella collar.
I know what you mean we live in a terrace house and I worry about the neighbours complaining also on one side my neighbour has chain linked fence which doesn't help oh and a cat. I will eventually put in a wood fence. She is quiet and hasn't barked once today xx


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

erinafare said:


> If zapper doesn't work may try the citronella collar.
> She is quiet and hasn't barked once today xx


Has she read your post?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I spoke too soon. She had a good old session this afternoon. Next door cat had the cheek to walk up its own back path. Poppy then barks all the way up the garden through the house to front window thinking the cat will be out front more bark bark back to garden more bark.
Trouble is I probably make more noise than her telling her to "shut up"


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Trouble is I probably make more noise than her telling her to "shut up"


That sounds familiar


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Be interesting to hear if the citronella collars are any good, I've got a barker and had just resigned myself to the fact after trying all the usual training methods. I only worry (and this is why I didn't continue with squirting water) that if they are anxious and barking is their way of expressing that, then if you suppress that they may show it in other ways. Having said that I probably should try again when Dudley is barking for food or attention and I know its not anxiety, but when he is barking because of noises outside....


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry, I thought the topic was the electric shock collars! The citronella ones sound interesting but not sure what the benefit of the scent is as discussed in the other thread.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Met a lady today on our walk with a very barky cocker spaniel. The dog was wearing a citronella collar, (you really could smell it when it was activated). Anyway I asked 'Has it stopped the barking'? and she said 'No, not even a little bit, in fact I think she likes it'.
Not sure what you do with a vocal doggy.


----------

